# Worst US cities to live in



## JambledUpWords (Dec 26, 2018)

What are the worst cities to live in? Can be for whatever reasons you deem the most important. 

Also, are there any cities worth living in?


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 26, 2018)

Oakland is supposed to be really bad. And Chicago, Detroit and Flint.

I wouldn't mind living in Greene County, Virginia.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 26, 2018)

Anywhere with a dense nigger population.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd probably say Flint, Michigan becuase for fucks sake the place has no fringing drinking water. I hear Gary, Indiana is supposed to be pretty bad as well.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 26, 2018)

If only for the puns.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Dec 26, 2018)

Portland Oregon.  So progressive it'll cave in on itself.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 26, 2018)

MasterDisaster said:


> Portland Oregon.  So progressive it'll cave in on itself.


It’s also home to a lot of members of ANTIFA from what I’ve heard.


----------



## sasazuka (Dec 26, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Oakland is supposed to be really bad. And Chicago, *Detroit *and Flint.



Detroit is the only American city larger than Burlington VT I've ever visited. I know the inner city has issues but the suburbs like Bloomfield Hills, Birmingham, and Royal Oak are lovely. I guess that's what they call the "Donut Effect" where the people with money flee to the outer suburbs.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2018)

Cleveland is pretty bad to live in but it's very nice to visit.


----------



## eldri (Dec 26, 2018)

Fresno

That place scares most Californians from what I've heard from some Calis.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2018)

eldri said:


> Fresno
> 
> That place scares most Californians from what I've heard from some Calis.


Does Fresno allow people to say mean things or something?


----------



## Krispy Skream (Dec 26, 2018)

All cities are bad to live in.  Y'all motherfuckers don't have time to properly build your nests


----------



## Kirito (Dec 26, 2018)

Krispy Skream said:


> All cities are bad to live in.  Y'all motherfuckers don't have time to properly build your nests


I like living in an area where there's more to do than look at birds and fuck livestock. Sorry dude


----------



## Krispy Skream (Dec 26, 2018)

Mhm.  Tell that to your babies when they die of hypothermia because you're too busy grooming


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 26, 2018)

East St. Louis
Gary, Indiana
Camden


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 26, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> Does Fresno allow people to say mean things or something?


Worse, it allows you to make jokes and be happy.


----------



## HiddenFist (Dec 26, 2018)

Detroit and Flint are terrible to live in (but  extremely cheap) considering it's the terrible drinking water in Flint, extremely high crime rate, and the fact that most of Detroit really needs to revitalized outside of their downtown area (many of their buildings are unkept). Also the majority of schools in those cities are terrible and their administration running it is useless, and don't even care about the students as well. 

Gary, Newark, Camden, and South Chicago also rank high with their shitty schools and high crime rate.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 26, 2018)

Framingham, MA.


----------



## cumdumpster420 (Dec 26, 2018)

Ulysses, PA


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 26, 2018)

Certain parts of Newark are pretty shitty. It almost feels like you're in some city in Libya.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd say Detroit, Chicago, and Flint. Chicago has always been a hellhole, Flint is corrupt and has undrinkable water, and Detroit looks and functions more like the aftermath of a post-apocalyptic movie than an actual living city.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Dec 26, 2018)

San Antonio TX, in the middle of nowhere, everything sucks and all the people dress like cowboys while simultaneously being too fat to ever actually ride a horse.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 26, 2018)

Worst places I've had to work in are Paterson, New Jersey and Jackson, Mississippi.


----------



## ghostmice (Dec 26, 2018)

Detroit is fine if your in the metro area(Pleasant Ridge and Ferndale are really nice in particular) instead of the city proper. Even chunks of Detroit proper are just incredibly white hipster bullshit areas. Now Flint and other black areas in Michigan? absolute garbage cities.


----------



## dopy (Dec 26, 2018)

the US is a bad place to live because it's full of americans


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 26, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Paterson, New Jersey


I hear Elizabeth is also pretty rough, considering it's an industrial city.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 26, 2018)

Los Angeles is one big melting pot of cancer. All the problems of other cities plus the pretension, delusion, and predatory nature of the entertainment industry in one expensive package.


----------



## UncleTusky (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Framingham, MA.




A quick search makes Framingham sound like a boring suburban town (like 95% of the places surrounding Boston), is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Grotesque (Dec 27, 2018)

Buffalo. Everyone is ashamed of living there.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 27, 2018)

Watts in Los Angeles.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 27, 2018)

Magong.


MasterDisaster said:


> Portland Oregon.  So progressive it'll cave in on itself.


"City sucks because of the politics of people who live there"


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Dec 27, 2018)

ghostmice said:


> Detroit is fine if your in the metro area(Pleasant Ridge and Ferndale are really nice in particular) instead of the city proper. Even chunks of Detroit proper are just incredibly white hipster bullshit areas. Now Flint and other black areas in Michigan? absolute garbage cities.



Yeah, a lot of "bad" cities still have some nice urban neighborhoods or decent nearby suburbs. How quickly one can go from a depressed, bombed-out-looking ghetto to gorgeous old brownstones or beautiful, sprawling estates in many areas of the US is kind of mind-boggling and disturbing.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 27, 2018)

Any Californian city that isn't San Diego sucks pretty fucking hard. Boston and DC are terrible just because getting anywhere more than 5 miles away is traffic nightmare almost as bad as the one in the San Francisco bay area.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Dec 27, 2018)

As far as Michigan goes: Flint, Kalamazoo, Battle Creek, most of Detroit, and some of the Western Suburbs of Metro Detroit.


----------



## SweetDee (Dec 27, 2018)

eldri said:


> Fresno
> 
> That place scares most Californians from what I've heard from some Calis.




Fresno is a shithole but it has some nice areas...  The people are rude and unfriendly but that's the norm.  All the shit tends to settle in the valley.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 27, 2018)

Philly is well... Philly. That's about all I can say. The area I'm from looks post apocalyptic now. And it was bad before I left. For all the arts, museums and historical stuff we have there are so many neighborhoods that you wouldn't want to be anywhere near after sundown. Even daytime is scary in some places. Then we have nice sections too. But so many low income people and so much blight. And the city is old. There are places that haven't been renovated in so long that they are just crumbling. There are lots of very old abandoned buildings. If you go into the neighborhoods you see all this dilapidation everywhere. Just makes everything look trashy.

Oh, looks like our murder rate is up 11% this year.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Dec 27, 2018)

Albuquerque is rapidly becoming L.A. 2.0 illegals, homeless and pink haired troons all over the place.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 27, 2018)

Damocles_Sword said:


> Albuquerque is rapidly becoming L.A. 2.0 illegals, homeless and pink haired troons all over the place.



Yeah, Phoenix has priced them out in the suburbs and the "inner city" is all old Mexicans who tend to vote red with sprinkles of 20-somethings who flunked out of ASU and Glendale Community College. Most of the LA hippie types fled to ABQ and the poorer Mexicans went to Tucson


----------



## Slowbro (Dec 27, 2018)

I've heard Racine, Wisconsin is absolute garbage. The unemployment rate and crime rate are pretty damn high, I believe at one point their unemployment rate was the worst in the state. Milwaukee is supposed to be pretty bad as well. Both places have a high black population, and anyone I've ever met from there has been trashy and ghetto as hell.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 27, 2018)

Slowbro said:


> I've heard Racine, Wisconsin is absolute garbage. The unemployment rate and crime rate are pretty damn high, I believe at one point their unemployment rate was the worst in the state. Milwaukee is supposed to be pretty bad as well. Both places have a high black population, and anyone I've ever met from there has been trashy and ghetto as hell.


"It's the evil spilling over from Sheboygan".


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 27, 2018)

Slowbro said:


> I've heard Racine, Wisconsin is absolute garbage. The unemployment rate and crime rate are pretty damn high, I believe at one point their unemployment rate was the worst in the state. Milwaukee is supposed to be pretty bad as well. Both places have a high black population, and anyone I've ever met from there has been trashy and ghetto as hell.



You take back what you said about our beloved Richard "Rich Evans" Evans


----------



## Caesare (Dec 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> "It's the evil spilling over from Sheboygan".



Sheboygan sounds like a made up name for a city.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> "It's the evil spilling over from Sheboygan".



A friend refers  Sheboygan the Florida man news of Wisconsin. I been there for work and its a pretty good city.

Other than the obvious choices, I want to go with Chicagoland in general just because of the high taxes and living costs and how the crime pretty much spreads everywhere. I am still surprised Illinois hasn't cut that money sucking area into its own state. Its pretty sad sight in Illinois that all the gas stations and restaurants have video gambling to earn any tax revenue.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 27, 2018)

everywhere


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 27, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Sheboygan sounds like a made up name for a city.



Gus Polinski and the Kenosha Kickers were very big in Sheboygan.


----------



## Slowbro (Dec 27, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Sheboygan sounds like a made up name for a city.



A lot of Wisconsin cities sound like made-up names.


----------



## Antipathy (Dec 27, 2018)

Whatever city I happen to reside in at the moment.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 27, 2018)

Memphis, Tennessee. Full of gangs, crime, one of the worst school systems in the country, and a glorious history of political corruption (which extends to the police) which makes sure the city remains a festering boil on the ass end of Tennessee. Thankfully it will fall into the river come the next major earthquake, but sadly they will make sure the country pays for it and the money they'll get will usher in a glorious new era of corruption for Memphis.



ForgedBlades said:


> East St. Louis



East St. Louis makes Detroit look like a beautiful modern utopia. You can see East St. Louis from the interstate, it's full of bombed out buildings, including this tower which is falling apart and is usually coated in grafitti. It's been named the most violent city in the US several times in the past few years alone. Fun fact, the entire city sits on top of what was once one of the largest Indian towns in the US, and I bet the reason the city is such a shithole is because all the dead Indians are pissed at the filth that goes on a few feet above their graves. Like Memphis above, it will also fall into the river in that same earthquake, and even less of value will be lost.

St. Louis is also pretty shit (one part of the downtown is full vandalized buildings overgrown with weeds, with the exception of the National Guard post there. But it looks like paradise compared to East St. Louis. I drove through Gary once too and it was pretty awful (giant bombed out hotel on the main road there), but East St. Louis is probably the worst city in the US. Never been to Camden, but I kind of want to see how bad it is. I hear nearby Trenton is awful too, and probably the worst state capital in the US (unless Washington DC counts).


----------



## Caesare (Dec 27, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Gus Polinski and the Kenosha Kickers were very big in Sheboygan.



Chicago?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.bnd.com/news/local/article197590234.html


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 27, 2018)

Damocles_Sword said:


> Albuquerque is rapidly becoming L.A. 2.0 illegals, homeless and pink haired troons all over the place.



Hey, give Albuquerque some credit. No one's been nailed to a tree in like, a year and a half.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 27, 2018)

I spent some time in Albuquerque earlier this year. It was like a weird amalgamation of Tijuana and Art Deco with a thin layer of meth residue covering the whole thing.

New Mexico in general was pretty shitty from what I experienced. It's unbelievable that anyone actually lives there. It was poverty and depression on a scale I didn't know existed. Plus the landscape was bleak and boring as shit. I went in expecting cool stuff like you'd see in Arizona. Cacti, interesting red bluffs and mountains, etc. There is some nice looking topography around Albuquerque, but the majority of the state is just barren, infertile fields. It's just goddamn depressing. Like something out of the Dust Bowl.

I also drove through Santa Fe and wasn't that impressed. People romanticize the hell out of it, but it didn't seem like anything special.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Dec 27, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> I spent some time in Albuquerque earlier this year. It was like a weird amalgamation of Tijuana and Art Deco with a thin layer of meth residue covering the whole thing.
> 
> New Mexico in general was pretty shitty from what I experienced. It's unbelievable that anyone actually lives there. It was poverty and depression on a scale I didn't know existed. Plus the landscape was bleak and boring as shit. I went in expecting cool stuff like you'd see in Arizona. Cacti, interesting red bluffs and mountains, etc. There is some nice looking topography around Albuquerque, but the majority of the state is just barren, infertile fields. It's just goddamn depressing. Like something out of the Dust Bowl.
> 
> I also drove through Santa Fe and wasn't that impressed. People romanticize the hell out of it, but it didn't seem like anything special.



Santa-Fe was the rich californian's little secret hideaway city until fairly recently. About the only thing worth seeing there is that George R.R. Martin's personal 1 screen theater plays some awesome movies occasionally. That and Castro's restaurant on Cerillios rd.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 27, 2018)

Billy_Sama said:


> Other than the obvious choices, I want to go with Chicagoland in general just because of the high taxes and living costs and how the crime pretty much spreads everywhere. I am still surprised Illinois hasn't cut that money sucking area into its own state. Its pretty sad sight in Illinois that all the gas stations and restaurants have video gambling to earn any tax revenue.



Illinois hasn't ditched Chicago because Chicago runs Springfield. The state just elected a corrupt Chicago businessman as governor. Nothing ever changes. There is a pretty strong anti-Chicago sentiment downstate, but nothing will ever come of it. My hometown has taken a noticeable nosedive over the last decade as gentrification and crime have pushed the dindus south. It's really sad. 

The state's going to implode soon anyway due to the pension crisis, so whatever. Let it burn. Maybe we'll get serious about secession after that .


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 27, 2018)

Salt Lake. No one should have to live with weak beer.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 27, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> The state's going to implode soon anyway due to the pension crisis, so whatever. Let it burn. Maybe we'll get serious about secession after that .



I just hope my state builds a wall to keep all the tax refugees from shitting up my state.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 27, 2018)

Any city in New Jersey. Literal garbage. Also Philly.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Dec 27, 2018)

After watching a couple of episodes of the feel-bad documentary series Flint Town on Netflix, I think I found a real winner.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 27, 2018)

Woonsocket, RI. It's like the abandoned church and Walmart capital of New England.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Dec 27, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Gus Polinski and the Kenosha Kickers were very big in Sheboygan.


The Polka King of the Midwest?


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 28, 2018)

I've been to Detroit once when I was still in high school, I was afraid I was going to die there.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 28, 2018)

To be honest, is there any good US city to live at anymore especially for those who don't make more than 6 figures a year?


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 28, 2018)

Miami Gardens, Florida (especially Carol City) is a giant 1950s Edward Scissorhands suburb, expect full of niggers. All the white people moved further away, and later back into Miami proper and older areas with gentrification. The Miami Dolphins play in the city, and cops are basically raiding everything surrounding the stadium when it hosts the Super Bowl. Even with police brutality scandals, it's still a high-crime shithole.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 28, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Miami Gardens, Florida (especially Carol City) is a giant 1950s Edward Scissorhands suburb, expect full of niggers. All the white people moved further away, and later back into Miami proper and older areas with gentrification. The Miami Dolphins play in the city, and cops are basically raiding everything surrounding the stadium when it hosts the Super Bowl. Even with police brutality scandals, it's still a high-crime shithole.



Seems like its the Worldstarhiphop capital of the world.


----------



## Picklechu (Dec 29, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> I spent some time in Albuquerque earlier this year. It was like a weird amalgamation of Tijuana and Art Deco with a thin layer of meth residue covering the whole thing.
> 
> New Mexico in general was pretty shitty from what I experienced. It's unbelievable that anyone actually lives there. It was poverty and depression on a scale I didn't know existed. Plus the landscape was bleak and boring as shit. I went in expecting cool stuff like you'd see in Arizona. Cacti, interesting red bluffs and mountains, etc. There is some nice looking topography around Albuquerque, but the majority of the state is just barren, infertile fields. It's just goddamn depressing. Like something out of the Dust Bowl.
> 
> I also drove through Santa Fe and wasn't that impressed. People romanticize the hell out of it, but it didn't seem like anything special.


Los Alamos County is the only remotely tolerable place in the entire state of New Mexico.


----------



## The Decimator (Dec 30, 2018)

Albany, NY. It seems like someone’s getting killed every three days or so.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 30, 2018)

Roswell, NM is a town that doesn’t know how to use a gimmick when it crashes at your door. Remove any UFO reference, and it’s just a combined Mexican and Chinese buffet that will give you the shits later.

Lawton, OK has an artillery base there, but I always have to apologize when someone says they’re from Lawton. No places of interest, and methheads everywhere.

Cleveland is the worst city in the USA. It’s worse than Detroit because Detroit makes a good candidate city for The Running Man.

Honorable mention goes to Hamamatsu, Japan, because people there will drop their pants to pee in front of the post office.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 30, 2018)

The Decimator said:


> Albany, NY. It seems like someone’s getting killed every three days or so.



Sounds quaint. The cities near me have at least 3 people killed every day.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 30, 2018)

St. Louis is a real shithole where you can choose to either get shot for being white or shot for being black.
Kansas City is slightly less awful, but still a shithole.

EDIT: And fun fact, despite the fact that the movie is called "Escape From New York", it was actually filmed in St. Louis, because it was enough of a shitstain of a city to be mistaken for the almost equally horrible New York. I'm not making this up.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 30, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Miami Gardens, Florida (especially Carol City) is a giant 1950s Edward Scissorhands suburb, expect full of niggers. All the white people moved further away, and later back into Miami proper and older areas with gentrification. The Miami Dolphins play in the city, and cops are basically raiding everything surrounding the stadium when it hosts the Super Bowl. Even with police brutality scandals, it's still a high-crime shithole.



Miami Gardens shows up a lot on Miami episodes of The First 48, along with Overtown, Little Haiti, and Pork and Beans. The fact that Little Haiti has a statue of the guy who led the uprising in Haiti that massacred all the white people on the island should tell you something.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 30, 2018)

Outer Party Member said:


> Lawton, OK has an artillery base there, but I always have to apologize when someone says they’re from Lawton. No places of interest, and methheads everywhere.



It is the shittiest city in Oklahoma determined by pretty much every metric.

https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ok/lawton/crime


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 30, 2018)

Outer Party Member said:


> Honorable mention goes to Hamamatsu, Japan, because people there will drop their pants to pee in front of the post office.


Japan is part of the US?


----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 30, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> Japan is part of the US?



More a territory, when you consider the US military presence there and its constitution.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 31, 2018)

Either I'm blind or no one has said Seattle.

Fun Facts:

Seattle has gangs. It's mostly homeless African kids (not African-American. African.) I can't remember if they're from Nigeria, Liberia, or some other country ending in -eria but it's mostly comprised of young teens that run around committing petty theft (street muggings, purse snatching, shoplifting, ect.) The youngest initiate I saw was an 8yo though and he was stealing asparagus. I genuinely felt awful for the kid because I could tell he knew it was wrong and didn't want to but there were 3 older kids waiting for him outside. There was a security guard at this grocery store (they're in practically all of them) and IIRC, he actually called the cops to file a report. This isn't too common since most people turn a blind eye or just excuse it outright. Cops were there pretty quick but the kids were already gone. Dunno if they ever found em....

The adult homeless population shit in the streets. The problem is so bad that you could walk outside your apt in broad daylight and just see a dude walking about with his pants down and the shit literally leaving his ass. What does City Council have to say about this issue? It's racist to pressure wash shit because it might give the black population PTSD flashbacks of the Civil Rights Movement (or something along those lines).

Speaking of the adult homeless pop, a majority of them are on heroin, cocaine, or drunk. Some are all 3. City Council keeps dumping money into these programs to get them off the street and give them a job but are unwilling to acknowledge that the problem is their insane drug and alcohol addictions. In fact, they actually give these people places to shoot up. The drug problem is such a widespread epidemic that there were 40 overdoses in a public park within the span of 3 days after a batch of cocaine was cut improperly. This park was frequented by kids and was very close to an elementary school. Not even going into the fact that they broke their overdose record last year or how you can basically find a dirty needle on the ground on practically every block. Go look at /r/Seattle long enough and you'll find some shit.

Did I mention Antifa is very active here? Because they are. And they're fucking insane. I used to live downtown and I remember waking up one day to a horde of these malignant cancers to society screeching at the top of their lungs as they shut down a busy street. Why? Because literally 5 guys from Patriot Prayer showed up to give a 10 min speech and leave. I knew a guy who liked to attend their rallies (if you can call 10 people in a plaza a rally) and what should have been a brief event turned into 3 hours of chaos. Antifa regularly antagonize and assault the police only to scream " DISCRIMINATION " when they get detained. Not even arrested a majority of the time. Detained. Even when they ARE arrested, they're let out pretty quickly. One of these faggots brought a gun to the event once and pointed it squarely at Joey Gibson. Several people witnessed this and people posted to Joey's FB and Twitter a pic of the man with his gun. They also sent it to the police to file a complaint but nothing was done. City Council regularly turns a blind eye to their antics, even when they're vandalizing stores or lighting trash fires.

Oh, and the local government? Yeah, it was ran by a fucking pedophile. If I remember correctly, it took him over 6 months to be forced to resign and even then, it was pretty much already the end of his term. He basically got away with this scott-free like the piece of shit he is. And people STILL defended him because he's gay. 

" Oh he didn't do it, " 

" Oh the guy is lying "

" It's a right-wing conspiracy "

This is shit I heard from Leftists in the city that were staunchly supporting the #MeToo movement at the same times. Bunch of hypocrites they are.

The whole city is rotten. I have so many reasons for hating it and I'm fucking thrilled that I moved away. I just wish the place would implode but the tech industry is going to keep that place chugging on for decades to come.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 31, 2018)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Either I'm blind or no one has said Seattle.
> 
> Fun Facts:
> 
> ...


that seems to be the case for most cities in that region of the country


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 31, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> that seems to be the case for most cities in that region of the country



What's funny is that Seattle and Oregon have this dumb fucking competition to see which city is more retarded. I'm not sure who takes the cake more since they're both pretty awful.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 31, 2018)

Outer Party Member said:


> Roswell, NM is a town that doesn’t know how to use a gimmick when it crashes at your door. Remove any UFO reference, and it’s just a combined Mexican and Chinese buffet that will give you the shits later.



I thought this was well known to anyone who's ever thought about it? Why the hell would anyone want to visit Roswell? The whole thing just screams tacky, it's like a UFO version of crap like "world's largest ball of twine" or "biggest statue of a cow" which always are located in the middle of nowhere in Kansas or wherever.


----------



## NG 070 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orlando is a shithole in so many ways. Bad drivers, too many tourists thanks to the vermin theme park, overpriced shit, and all the intelligent people go to work for said theme parks, leaving the uneducated -white and black- for everything else.

But the beaches are nice.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 31, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> I thought this was well known to anyone who's ever thought about it? Why the hell would anyone want to visit Roswell? The whole thing just screams tacky, it's like a UFO version of crap like "world's largest ball of twine" or "biggest statue of a cow" which always are located in the middle of nowhere in Kansas or wherever.



There's no reason, which is why they came up with the alien bullshit. Otherwise it'd be another depressing eastern New Mexico farm town like Tucumcari, which in turn only exists because people driving on I-40 between Albuquerque and Amarillo need somewhere to get gas and pee.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 31, 2018)

I've never heard anything good about the Sioux City, Iowa area, including the suburbs in Nebraska and South Dakota. Says something that with the rural flight leading to healthy growth for the Omaha, Des Moines, and Sioux Falls areas, the Sioux City metro area has had a stagnant population for decade. Even their airport code admits the town kinda SUX.


----------



## The Decimator (Dec 31, 2018)

Troy, NY seemingly has an arson fire every night.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 31, 2018)

Anywhere in Kentucky.  Doesn't mater how good it is, you're still in Kentucky.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Dec 31, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I've been to Detroit once when I was still in high school, I was afraid I was going to die there.



As others have said, the city of Detroit has its share of decent neighborhoods, neighborhoods that should be avoided at all costs, and some neighborhoods that look rough enough that one needs to be street smart and aware of one's surroundings if there is a need to be there.

Due to bad directions, I once got lost in what seemed like a rough section of Detroit at dusk. To say I was nervous would be an understatement. I still recall how the police mini-station mere blocks away from my destination couldn't tell me where the site was. In fact, they acted as if they hadn't even heard of it. Then again, DPD hasn't had a stellar reputation over the years - decent officers on the force notwithstanding - despite recent efforts to address that.

Thankfully, I found my destination on my own while shaking my head in disbelief that the police couldn't find a building that was two blocks east and one block north from their mini-station.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 31, 2018)

Aberdeen, Washington may be the most depressing. The only famous people to ever come out of there killed either themselves or other people. I think three serial killers came from there.

It could be beautiful, it's in a part of the country with great scenery, but the reality is that it's a depressed former logging town the money's probably never coming back to, so it's incredibly economically depressed. It's far away from everything, with few services or businesses to recommend it. Activities for children are minimal to the point of nonexistence, and the local educational facilities are lackluster at best.

However, there's one worse US city to live in that's just half an hour away from Aberdeen, and that's Ocean Shores, Washington.

Ocean Shores is nicer in terms of day-to-day life than Aberdeen will ever be.

But if there's ever a tsunami in that area (and there will be, the whole thing is next to the Cascadia Subduction Zone and that fucker gives off huge earthquakes), there is no viable tsunami plan for about 90% of residential addresses in Ocean Shores. If you feel an earthquake, put your head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye, that's as much of a "plan" as you can reasonably get together. If you ever hear that the CSZ has had an earthquake and you start thinking about Seattle, that's all well and good, I'm sure the scale of destruction there will be epic. But spare a thought for the people of Ocean Shores, because their community just_ won't be there_ the next day.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 1, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anywhere in Kentucky.  Doesn't mater how good it is, you're still in Kentucky.



Nah, it's just the "flyover state" personified.  There aren't many states more boring than Kentucky. It's like Tennessee, but with little culture, no highlights, and no lowlights. There's no shitholes like Memphis, and the Kentucky shitholes (white people towns full of inbreds and meth addicts) are just knockoffs of what's in West Virginia and Tennessee. Louisville is boring, and I can't imagine Lexington is any better, and that's the only two cities of note in Kentucky.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 1, 2019)

Amarillo is probably the worst city to live in Texas. 105 degrees in the summer, freezing cold and tons of snow in the winter, lots of drug trafficking crime from being on I-40, they're moving in Somalis by the planeload to work in meat packing plants, and the whole town smells like cow shit.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 1, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> East St. Louis makes Detroit look like a beautiful modern utopia. You can see East St. Louis from the interstate, it's full of bombed out buildings, including this tower which is falling apart and is usually coated in grafitti. It's been named the most violent city in the US several times in the past few years alone. Fun fact, the entire city sits on top of what was once one of the largest Indian towns in the US, and I bet the reason the city is such a shithole is because all the dead Indians are pissed at the filth that goes on a few feet above their graves. Like Memphis above, it will also fall into the river in that same earthquake, and even less of value will be lost.


Cahokia was a Mississippian civilization before the so-called "Native American" Red Indians took over and sacked it. Indeed, history does repeat itself.



Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Miami Gardens shows up a lot on Miami episodes of The First 48, along with Overtown, Little Haiti, and Pork and Beans. The fact that Little Haiti has a statue of the guy who led the uprising in Haiti that massacred all the white people on the island should tell you something.


Little Haiti isn't even Haitian anymore as they're all leaving to shit up declining neighborhoods and because gentrification. "Community leaders" were REEEEing a couple years ago for its name to officially be that as opposed to "Lemon City," which is what it was called for decades and over 100 years ago before it was even part of Miami. Never mind Haitians have done nothing to actually make the community a better place, in fact let it go further to shit, within the thirty-something years of their mud colony.

To the south, there's a middle school formerly named after Robert E. Lee that was renamed after Jose de Diego, ironically in a neighborhood formerly called "Little San Juan" until reverting back to Wynwood because gentrification.

Liberty City and Pork and Beans (IIRC is being rebuilt as if that would solve any problems) is partially why Miami Gardens and everything between (especially Opa-locka and Little River) went to shit like falling dominoes after most of Overtown was cleared to build I-95 in the 60s, and the east side pretty much absorbed into Downtown with recent redevelopment.



Catch Your Breath said:


> Did I mention Antifa is very active here? Because they are. And they're fucking insane. I used to live downtown and I remember waking up one day to a horde of these malignant cancers to society screeching at the top of their lungs as they shut down a busy street. Why? Because literally 5 guys from Patriot Prayer showed up to give a 10 min speech and leave. I knew a guy who liked to attend their rallies (if you can call 10 people in a plaza a rally) and what should have been a brief event turned into 3 hours of chaos. Antifa regularly antagonize and assault the police only to scream " DISCRIMINATION " when they get detained. Not even arrested a majority of the time. Detained. Even when they ARE arrested, they're let out pretty quickly. One of these faggots brought a gun to the event once and pointed it squarely at Joey Gibson. Several people witnessed this and people posted to Joey's FB and Twitter a pic of the man with his gun. They also sent it to the police to file a complaint but nothing was done. City Council regularly turns a blind eye to their antics, even when they're vandalizing stores or lighting trash fires.


Seattle is home to the predecessor of Antifa in the form of May Day riots every fucking year since 1999. As Portland is full of San Francisco and Seattle transplants, you can put two and two together to see why you get the shit from both worlds mutated into something worse.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok, but what are the best (inexpensive) cities?


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 2, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> Ok, but what are the best (inexpensive) cities?


Go live like 30-40 minutes outside cities like Oklahoma City or any other capital of flyover state which hasn't been totally pozzed. You can get a 2K sq ft house with a good yard for like 200-300K, or rent said house for maybe 1,500 a month, you know, the same houses which would cost 10 times that in California. There's usually not much crime besides retarded rednecks getting DUIs and the gas stations nearest the interstate getting robbed every few months, although some towns have a growing infestation of illegals, like one town near me has a growing problem with Mexicans raping people, Mexican pedos (supposedly they hang out at Walmart) and a dog theft ring where Mexicans steal dogs and sell them for dog fights and possibly zoosadism.


----------



## RichardMongler (Jan 2, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Framingham, MA.





Uncanny Valley said:


> Woonsocket, RI. It's like the abandoned church and Walmart capital of New England.


Dude, I'll take dull ass Woonsocket or even fucking Wyoming, RI (yes, there's a town in Little Rhody named after a state) to Fall River, New Bedford, Worcester or Springfield, MA. Abandoned mill cities are only good for photographing urban decay. The current residents are a blight.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 2, 2019)

RichardMongler said:


> Dude, I'll take dull ass Woonsocket or even fucking Wyoming, RI (yes, there's a town in Little Rhody named after a state) to Fall River, New Bedford, Worcester or Springfield, MA. Abandoned mill cities are only good for photographing urban decay. The current residents are a blight.



You got a point.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jan 2, 2019)

RichardMongler said:


> Dude, I'll take dull ass Woonsocket or even fucking Wyoming, RI (yes, there's a town in Little Rhody named after a state) to Fall River, New Bedford, Worcester or Springfield, MA. Abandoned mill cities are only good for photographing urban decay. The current residents are a blight.


excuse me, I don't see Taunton on that list 

is Framingham really that bad? 

also Woonsocket is the town the Washington Post did an article about how the town's economy depends on food stamp money so is it really that okay


----------



## bebop (Jan 2, 2019)

Baltimore, Philadelphia and Cleveland are the first three that come to mind. Haven't heard much good about any of them


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 2, 2019)

No matter where you go, America is facing the economic decay mix with drug use that creating the new American citizen/mutant. 

Welcome to the 21st century America after that 2oth century high.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 2, 2019)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> excuse me, I don't see Taunton on that list
> 
> is Framingham really that bad?
> 
> also Woonsocket is the town the Washington Post did an article about how the town's economy depends on food stamp money so is it really that okay



The only thing keeping it from going post-apocalyptic is probably the CVS headquarters.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 2, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> Ok, but what are the best (inexpensive) cities?





Save the Loli said:


> Go live like 30-40 minutes outside cities like Oklahoma City or any other capital of flyover state which hasn't been totally pozzed. You can get a 2K sq ft house with a good yard for like 200-300K, or rent said house for maybe 1,500 a month, you know, the same houses which would cost 10 times that in California. There's usually not much crime besides exceptional rednecks getting DUIs and the gas stations nearest the interstate getting robbed every few months, although some towns have a growing infestation of illegals, like one town near me has a growing problem with Mexicans raping people, Mexican pedos (supposedly they hang out at Walmart) and a dog theft ring where Mexicans steal dogs and sell them for dog fights and possibly zoosadism.



Soon there will be no place safe from the gentrification plague. Groups of survivors will wander country highways, stopping in small towns out of desperation, only to be turned back by "New Housing, starting in the high $400s".


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 2, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Thankfully it will fall into the river come the next major earthquake, but sadly they will make sure the country pays for it


Memphis will never fall from the bluff, just the rest of the county. We'll get the money just fine.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 2, 2019)

Indianapolis, if you're anywhere away from the major roads (Meridian, etc). The worst part is probably south of 38th Street and north of 16th or 10th Street.

Lawrence is getting pretty bad too. It's one of three excluded cities in Marion County (meaning it wasn't taken over during the Unigov consolidation in the early 1970's), and the crime is a mess over there. You hear of at least one shooting over there everyday on the news.


----------

